# DST Embroidy conversion



## idiorhythm (Jan 25, 2012)

I was hoping to see if anyone knew how to convert a PNG to a DST format. Apparently it's strictly for embroidering and I've done some research and even tried some programs, but they all failed miserably.

I attached the file. It's a PNG. 
I can save it as a JPEG if necessary.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

Read this other thread. Maybe you'll this converted also.
oh and welcome to TSG!

DST


----------



## idiorhythm (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, I guess I kinda jumped the gun. I'll use that as a reference to msg Noyb, I appreciate it!

And thank you for the welcome


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Going to need to use a single color thread for each letter .. The Gradient won't work for Embroidery.
Will that be OK ????

I need a bmp format for my digitizer program, png is OK .. I can convert


----------



## idiorhythm (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah that'll be fine. I guess the color on the top of the gradient would do. Thanks, Noyb!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It will loose some of the Detail around the Grass ... Thread isn't as small as a pixel
How's this ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Are you restricted to using this exact logo ???
It might look better for your Width requirement on a Jacket if I doubled the width of the letters ...
and made an Over/Under .. Ultra/Green


----------



## idiorhythm (Jan 25, 2012)

Well the person I designed the logo for says it looks good so great job! haha. If I get any more feedback, I may need your help again (if that's ok).

Thanks so much again, truthfully am grateful.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This should look twice as good ... Or the same at twice the distance ..
Your Choice.

Thanks for the sharp well defined edges .. That saved me a lot of work redrawing it.
Jpg would have messed up the edges


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you want to play and see how I did it .. Here's the freeware digitizer supplied with a Janome machine.
Import a bmp > Then outline it in Easy Import .. and fill in the outline with thread .. (easier said than done)
This will create a Janome jef embroidery file.
You'll have to let me convert the jef to a dst .. that's not freeware.


----------



## stepb (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Noyb! I'm having the same issue here, and need my PNG file converted to DST or OFM for an embroidery project. Can you convert this file? I'm actually wanting to get the embroidery done with white thread, so I'm not sure if that matters, and I need it to be around 3x4 inches. Let me know if you're able to help me, and if/what you charge for your work. Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.
I've outlined this one in Black .. You can choose the thread color or omit it when Stitched.
Nice png .. I didn't have to touch it.
How's this look ???


----------



## stepb (Feb 14, 2012)

That's perfect! So, they can just "fill it in" with white thread, then?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. That will be in your verbal instructions  
The white "Fill" is already there.
I used a different color outline (black) so it would show and be a thread change procedure.
I'd like to see a picture of the end result if possible.


----------

